# off my back porch



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

The colors are coming


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s beautiful scenery


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful . We can set up a weekend shoot at your place .Bring back the MWST .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Man Hoggy that's beautiful.....makes me want to take a trip to the mountains

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

thanks guys for the comments guys.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

The leaves they are a changing. Beautiful spot buddy!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great view, and a great time of year for it, too!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

East Tennessee is beautiful this time of year.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I ain't got no back porch..... 

But very nice.

What's in that big structure? Looks like a great place where you can hide stuff (or people.. or cows..) from the govt... but a bit too obvious if you ask me. That would be the first place they look (if I was the govt).


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> I ain't got no back porch.....
> 
> But very nice.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> it's storage for the neighbor farmer dude's tractors and stuff.


Oh.

But who knows what he's doing with his tractors in there.... I would keep an eye on him.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Love it Hoggy! I've got a a child that will eat a raw worm, chase down a black snake, or hunt down a wasp for revenge (she is 14). I got another that would start crying looking at that photo because 'there is nothing to dooooo!' (he is 19). The third kid won't step on grass without her shoes on because of 'buggies' (she is 22).
One is my biological, the other two were rentals. Can you guess which one is mine?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

> One is my biological, the other two were rentals. Can you guess which one is mine?


This one, of course.

*I've got a a child that will eat a raw worm, chase down a black snake, or hunt down a wasp for revenge (she is 14).*


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Sean Khan said:


> > it's storage for the neighbor farmer dude's tractors and stuff.
> 
> 
> Oh.
> ...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Love it Hoggy! I've got a a child that will eat a raw worm, chase down a black snake, or hunt down a wasp for revenge (she is 14). I got another that would start crying looking at that photo because 'there is nothing to dooooo!' (he is 19). The third kid won't step on grass without her shoes on because of 'buggies' (she is 22).
> One is my biological, the other two were rentals. Can you guess which one is mine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i have to say worm eater, snake and wasp revenger. has she been to the seal stampede place yet? ha, i kill me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

hoggy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> > Love it Hoggy! I've got a a child that will eat a raw worm, chase down a black snake, or hunt down a wasp for revenge (she is 14). I got another that would start crying looking at that photo because 'there is nothing to dooooo!' (he is 19). The third kid won't step on grass without her shoes on because of 'buggies' (she is 22).
> ...


Haha!! Probably too young to remember. I have a photo of that event. I imagine I can find it within all of this moving chaos!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice view looking off your back porch, kinda reminds me of of my childhood growing up in Kentucky


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

updated view


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

WOW beautiful, in my area pines are the most common type of tree so we don't really get those awesome color gradients


----------

